
Show HN: Timeleft – See how much time is left of the hour, week, year - raouls
https://aoueon.github.io/timeleft/
======
pabue
I really like the design. Well done!

One thing: After clicking one item it would be nice if using the browser
navigation (back button) would show the overview again. Currently it only
changes the url.

~~~
raouls
I'll do that. Thanks!

------
proc0
Nice, I made a command line version earlier last year, and displays hours
until the new year.

[https://github.com/proc0/cucoo](https://github.com/proc0/cucoo)

------
ecesena
I could see this to be really useful for sprint/milestone/quarter for product
teams.

